# Looking to travel around Italy



## kevinleong (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am a Malaysia currently posted to Egypt and I am looking forward to make a holiday trip to Italy come next June.

Anyone have any good advice on what is the cheapest way to get from Egypt to Italy and also travel around Italy.


----------



## paulgerrard (May 20, 2008)

kevinleong said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am a Malaysia currently posted to Egypt and I am looking forward to make a holiday trip to Italy come next June.
> 
> Anyone have any good advice on what is the cheapest way to get from Egypt to Italy and also travel around Italy.


Yes SWIM !!!!


----------



## fridaynight (Mar 24, 2009)

*Holiday at the seaside*

Why don't you come to the Adriatic Coast? You can relax at the bech, and you're not far from Venice or Florence. You can find a lot of interesting offers in these hotels: Michael Hotels


----------

